# Concealability of Bersa .45 uc



## deputy95 (Jan 19, 2011)

Looking for a off duty weapon and have been reading good things. I have not actually been able to get my hands physically on one so I will ask. How easy are they to conceal?


----------



## gschnarr (Jan 26, 2009)

With mine, I have found it fairly easy to CCW. A lot of how concealable it is depends on how you carry it, your body habitus and what you are used to carry. Be sure to get a good holster and a good wide belt. That is with any ccw. I love my Bersa 45uc. It is reliable,accurate, comfortable to shoot, easly to carry and comes with a lifetime warrentee all that for a good price---what not to like? For more information go to Bersa Chat Forum for more information. I have 3 Bersas and know there are a couple more in my future.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Looks like a nice IWB rig would swallow this thing up nicely! Lighter and shorter than a typical full size 1911, and a just a tad bit narrower. Good luck. Eli :smt1099

BERSA .45 UC
• Weight: 27 oz.
• Length: 6.8”
• Height: 5.1”
• Width: 1.45”


----------



## R.Ph. 380 (Jul 24, 2010)

I carry my Bersa 45 UC SS daily. I ordered a Striker IWB from Nate at www.ubgholsters.com . It conceals and carries perfectly and you can even forget it's there. I recently broke a slide stop spring and will send it to the warranty center for repair. That's the only snag I've hit but thankfully, I have it's twin as a backup. Think I'll get the frame refinished in np3 while it's there. The Bersa 45 UC Stainless hasn't been made since 2007 and both mine were manufactured back then, one in 2005 and the other in 2007. That's what a lifetime warranty is for, a lifetime. Good Luck, I don't think you can go wrong with it.

Bill


----------

